

8 Question Survey on Phone Loss, Will Post Results - cgherb911
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/B9RL6R7

======
spokey
About half of the questions in this survey seem to rely on prior knowledge of
PhoneHalo. Is that something most people are going to have?

~~~
cgherb911
The survey gains general statistics about loss and then is geared to help us
fine tune our marketing. I am hoping that seeing some real world process of a
company trying to fine tune their marketing will help other HNers fine tune
their marketing as well

~~~
JacobAldridge
True, but the second half of the questions require me to know exactly what a
PhoneHalo is / does, as well as some specifics about pricing. So I did have
trouble answering those, which may skew your data.

Having said that, I generally don't lose stuff, and I don't have a smartphone,
so I'm hardly target market.

------
cgherb911
Please help us out, we're trying to get user feedback for our start up. I'll
make all the data public in a post on HN.

Thanks HN, Chris

